# LANZAR OptiDrive 50c, OptiDrive Plus, PPI Sedona 460ix, PPi PC250



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Lanzar OptiDrive 50c:
Lanzar OptiDrive 50c Opti Drive Zed Audio USA American - eBay (item 180557440054 end time Sep-12-10 13:51:34 PDT)

Lanzar OptiDrive Plus 200 PWM Mosfet:
Lanzar OptiDrive Plus 200 PWM Opti Drive Zed Audio USA - eBay (item 180557443210 end time Sep-12-10 14:00:16 PDT)

PPI Sedona Series 460ix:
PPI Precision Power Sedona 460ix Made in USA Old School - eBay (item 180557447915 end time Sep-12-10 14:12:38 PDT)

PPI PC250:
PPI Precision Power PC250 Power Class 250 American Made - eBay (item 180557451808 end time Sep-12-10 14:19:08 PDT)

I will discount auctions for DIYMA members.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

All auctions start at 1 penny with no reserve!


----------



## GibTG (Mar 11, 2010)

Those are NOT Zed-made amps.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Please excuse my mistake. I was told when buying these that in fact they were. I can't change my auction title on eBay. Its a good thing I didn't actually write made by Zed Audio, so just Zed is in the title as a search grabber.

Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## GibTG (Mar 11, 2010)

It is a common misconception, since everyone wants to say that their amps were Zed made, but...

I had read here in the past that the black&gold amp would have been made by the same engineer that designed some similar amps for Kove audio in the 90's.

They are both great old, high quality amps, but just not Zed made.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Bump! a little over 1 day left in the auctions.


----------



## Killin'em (Sep 10, 2010)

hello I am also selling an optidrive but its a 2500 am I asking to much by starting the auction at 100? What do you think this amp will go for? Also I have a chance to pick up an optidrive 6200 for $100 if I listed that would I make any money off it? Here is a link to my auction. Thanks for your help


----------



## Killin'em (Sep 10, 2010)

Lanzar Optidrive 2500 Old school competition amp USA - eBay (item 260663222841 end time Sep-18-10 12:12:52 PDT)


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

20 MIN left in the auction starting with the 50C. She is only at $150. Good luck bidders!


----------

